# Gears of War 3



## SockHead (Sep 18, 2011)

It comes out on Tuesday!!! I cannot wait for this game! Been waiting over 3 years now!!

Anyway, is anyone else picking it up first day? I know I am!


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Caius (Sep 19, 2011)

Not crazy about gears myself. Might get into it someday but not enough interest in the characters for me.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

no, because I already know spoilers.



Spoiler:  game spoilers



dom dies, carmine lives


----------



## Zex (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> no, because I already know spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how dare you. you know people can go by a spoiler without clicking it open


----------



## robert12 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's likely that someone else is using your network.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2011)

Gotta beat Gears of War 2's campaign before I can get GoW3 D:


----------



## Caius (Sep 23, 2011)

SOCK. BRING THE GAME. I WILL GEARS WITH YOU.

Ps my roommate is out of town til monday. You have three days.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm absolutely loving Gears 3, I feel so cool with my beta exclusive items : P  Right now I think I am 2000 on the Wingman leaderboards and the person I play with is bouncing between 90 and 100.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 25, 2011)

Caleb said:


> I'm absolutely loving Gears 3, I feel so cool with my beta exclusive items : P  Right now I think I am 2000 on the Wingman leaderboards and the person I play with is bouncing between 90 and 100.



Wingman is too hard D: Team Deathmatch fer daiz!!

Also, Horde 2.0 is so ****ing fun!!!


----------



## Caleb (Sep 25, 2011)

We should play Horde sometime, None of my friends ever want to play it.  I love the whole Command point thing.  Beast mode is a lot of fun too, though I think there should be a versus mode (Something like Left 4 Dead's Versus mode)


----------



## SockHead (Sep 25, 2011)

Caleb said:


> We should play Horde sometime, None of my friends ever want to play it.  I love the whole Command point thing.  Beast mode is a lot of fun too, though I think there should be a versus mode (Something like Left 4 Dead's Versus mode)



My gamertag's GyaradosBlood! Send me a request sometime!


----------



## Brad (Sep 26, 2011)

Even after all the good things I've heard. I'm still a little on the fence about this game.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


> My gamertag's GyaradosBlood! Send me a request sometime!


  I'll add you next time I get on XBOX.  My GT is "Mr Brightside L"


----------



## SockHead (Sep 27, 2011)

Brad said:


> Even after all the good things I've heard. I'm still a little on the fence about this game.



It's the best game on the Xbox 360 IMO. It's so polished, so many game modes, NO glitches (That I've found at least) I still haven't put it down yet!


----------



## PaJami (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm gonna uber bump this, but I just picked this game up yesterday and I'm LOVING it so far. If any of you still play it, add me (Cornman02 is my Gamertag) and we can play some multiplayer or horde or something


----------



## Caleb (Oct 24, 2011)

Haven't played in like 2 weeks, If anyone wants to play tommorow send me a message. Last time I played I got destroyed by a bunch of level 90s.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2011)

Enjoying the game so far. I love how much better horde is.

I think I'm on Act 4 so far. 



Spoiler



Oh God, why Dom, why?


----------



## bingabongchong (May 5, 2012)

.......


----------

